# PRTA - Boston, GA



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Good luck to everyone!

I hear the 1st series of the Q was a tough one! But as I am at home with puppies all info is 3rd hand.

Callbacks to the blinds:
23 dogs
1,3,6,9,12,13,15,17,18,20,23,24,25,26,27,28,33,35,36,38,39,40,42.


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Q Callbacks to the 4th

1,3,12,13,15,17,18,23,27,33,35,39,40,42
14 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,3,4,7,12,14,17,20,21,22,23,24,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,40,43,44,45,48,56,57,60,63

30 total


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Open callbacks as I was given. 

Callbacks 33 dogs. 
1,4,5,7,8,14,17,27,29,32,33,35,36,37,38,39,41,42,45,46,49,51,53,54,55,57,63,67,72,73,74,77,78.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for the callbacks! ...

Good Luck, Brenda..and Jennifer


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,12,14,17,20,21,29,33,34,36,37,39,40,44,45,57,63

18 total. 8am start


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Not complete: but here is what I have for Q results (hopefully someone can help fill in the details)

1st: Jim Van Engen
2nd: Phallon and Lynn Troy
3rd: Deck Her and Yvonne Hays
4th: Hottie and Rose Myers

JAMS (that I know of - there may be more): Blitz and Lassie (Steve Yozamp), Jessie (Lynn Troy)

Thanks Lynn for all your hard work with Phallon - woo hoo!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great news, Jen!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,12,14,17,20,21,33,37,40,57

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

5,7,8,27,32,33,35,36,38,39,41,42,46,49,53,54,55,57,72,73,78 

21 dogs


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

There you go Jen. First Urban SAR titled dog I know of that is QAA!


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Andy and Breck! Just bursting with pride for my girl. Those two "titles" would not have been possible without June Cawood and Lynn Troy so a lot of credit goes to them. Just bummed that I wasn't there to see it! But here I sit with a litter of 9 puppies looking at them, and thinking "Hmmmmm, who's next"


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur scraped the last series of the Amateur and will re-start tomorrow at 8am


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Jen, on Phallon's Qualifying 2nd, trained and handled by Lynn Troy. Good going, Lynn!

rita


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats to Hottie and Rose.....


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

7,8,32,33,39,41,46,53,55,78

10 total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jen, a huge congratulations to you, Phallon and Lynn!


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Partial Open Results:

1st - Jerry Lee - way to go girl, two in a row!
2nd - Turbo
3rd - Mickey
4th - Billy Ray

Congrats!


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Is the derby still running?


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Amat Results
1st--Buster--Cam Clark
2nd--Pete --Bob Zylla 
3rd--dancer--Yvonne Hays
4th--Jet--Jim Powers
RJ--Reuben--Barbara Younglove 
Jams--Breeze 
Wiley
Congrats to All.


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Derby Results
1st # 11 Coast - Valarie Marks
2nd # 16 Chase - Jim Van Egan
3rd # 7 Lucy - Jim Van Egan
4th # 10 Turq - Jim Van Egan
RJ # 4
Jams
1, 6, 14


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, Val!

It's no easy task to be Van Egan's truck! Congratulations!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bob Zylla on your Amateur 2nd with Seaside's Pelican Pete! You're off to a very successful spring!

rita


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Val!!


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Way to go Valarie and Coast - 43 points - that is quite an achievement!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, way to go Val and Coast!!!! We are so proud of you!


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats to Bob Zylla and "Perfect" Pete two seconds and a third not bad for a "little guy" !


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats Val!


----------

